# "Stai cominciando gli allenamenti per fare i p...?", prof delle medie finisce a processo



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2019)

"Stai cominciando gli allenamenti per fare i p...?", prof delle medie finisce a processo
					

Un 50enne di Fano avrebbe rivolto questa frase a un'alunna 12enne che teneva in bocca un pennarello. La ragazzina, dopo l'episodio, sarebbe stata vittima di bullismo. Lui è stato accusato di maltrattamenti




					www.ilgiornale.it


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

Gli avrei tolto la pelle


----------



## feather (26 Novembre 2019)

Frase infelice ma.. maltrattamenti??

Cmq stiamo tirando su una generazione di mezze seghe pronte ad offendersi e sentirsi umiliate ogni volta che tira vento, deprimente


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Frase infelice ma.. maltrattamenti??
> 
> Cmq stiamo tirando su una generazione di mezze seghe pronte ad offendersi e sentirsi umiliate ogni volta che tira vento, deprimente


La definizione legale non so quale possa essere.
Se lo dicessero a tuo figlio penseresti che “quel che non strozza ingrassa”?


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Quel prof è un _pirla galattico_.


----------



## feather (26 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La definizione legale non so quale possa essere.
> Se lo dicessero a tuo figlio penseresti che “quel che non strozza ingrassa”?


No, infatti trovo la frase fuoriluogo, lo sarebbe in una classe di sedicenni, a maggior ragione con delle 12nni. 
Detto questo poteva essere una buona occasione per fare una bella discussione in classe e spiegare bene cosa c'è di sbagliato in una uscita del genere. Una occasione formativa. Invece di denunce e avvocati..
Detto questo la ragazza sentirà anche di peggio in vita sua. Se deve fare una denuncia e finire in cura per traumi psicologici ogni volta...


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> No, infatti trovo la frase fuoriluogo, lo sarebbe in una classe di sedicenni, a maggior ragione con delle 12nni.
> Detto questo poteva essere una buona occasione per fare una bella discussione in classe e spiegare bene cosa c'è di sbagliato in una uscita del genere. Una occasione formativa. Invece di denunce e avvocati..
> Detto questo la ragazza sentirà anche di peggio in vita sua. Se deve fare una denuncia e finire in cura per traumi psicologici ogni volta...


La famiglia della ragazza a quanto pare non ha sporto querela, ne' si è costituita parte civile. I fatti si riferiscono al 2017, e lei poco dopo ha cambiato scuola. A me pare grave non tanto la frase in sé, ma che un insegnante di cinquant'anni finga di mettersi sullo stesso piano di dodicenni, e che (ancor peggio) tra questi dodicenni si identifichi coi più scemi.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> No, infatti trovo la frase fuoriluogo, lo sarebbe in una classe di sedicenni, a maggior ragione con delle 12nni.
> Detto questo poteva essere una buona occasione per fare una bella discussione in classe e spiegare bene cosa c'è di sbagliato in una uscita del genere. Una occasione formativa. Invece di denunce e avvocati..
> Detto questo la ragazza sentirà anche di peggio in vita sua. Se deve fare una denuncia e finire in cura per traumi psicologici ogni volta...


Mah. Vorrei sperare che la discussione la propongano non tanto all'esito di querele, ma di un provvedimento di licenziamento disciplinare. Lo lascerei pure io indenne da denunce, però disoccupato. Credo che sarebbe una buona base, per i ragazzi, per poterne discutere serenamente.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> No, infatti trovo la frase fuoriluogo, lo sarebbe in una classe di sedicenni, a maggior ragione con delle 12nni.
> Detto questo poteva essere una buona occasione per fare una bella discussione in classe e spiegare bene cosa c'è di sbagliato in una uscita del genere. Una occasione formativa. Invece di denunce e avvocati..
> Detto questo la ragazza sentirà anche di peggio in vita sua. Se deve fare una denuncia e finire in cura per traumi psicologici ogni volta...


E chi l’avrebbe dovuta fare la discussione se il la l’aveva dato l’insegnante?


----------



## feather (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> però disoccupato


Magari è stato solo un episodio isolato, una battuta uscita male. Prima di mettere su una strada uno, e potenzialmente la sua famiglia, ci penserei bene. Poi se è uno uso a queste uscite allora si, magari è meglio se non fa il docente


----------



## feather (26 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E chi l’avrebbe dovuta fare la discussione se il la l’aveva dato l’insegnante?


Proprio lui, occasione per scusarsi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Proprio lui, occasione per scusarsi


Ma ti pare?
A uno che viene una battuta del genere con una bambina?
È chiaro che non solo non si rende conto dei limiti da tenere nel linguaggio, ma fa anche proiezione senza controllo.
Non dubito che ci siano dodicenni che si atteggiano in modo provocante, ma un adulto ed educatore deve aver chiaro con chi si sta rapportando. Non credo che in un colloquio con la madre della bambina, anche con atteggiamenti provocanti, si permetterebbe certe confidenze.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti pare?
> A uno che viene una battuta del genere con una bambina?
> È chiaro che non solo non si rende conto dei limiti da tenere nel linguaggio, ma fa anche proiezione senza controllo.
> Non dubito che ci siano dodicenni che si atteggiano in modo provocante, ma un adulto ed educatore deve aver chiaro con chi si sta rapportando. Non credo che in un colloquio con la madre della bambina, anche con atteggiamenti provocanti, si permetterebbe certe confidenze.


Ha ragione Galimberti, a questi dovrebbe prima di dargli il ruolo dovrebbero fare test psicologici approfonditi.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Novembre 2019)

PEr me andrebbe distinto da un lato quanto diceva giustamente @feather sulla iperprotezione degli adolescenti: prima o poi bisogna confrontarsi col mondo in modo autonomo e a 12 anni secondo me sei già troppo grande per andare a sfogarti con la mamma per un battuta a sfondo sessuale- battuta che essendo appunto già grande hai colto perfettamente e che forse hai addirittura provocato.
Dall'altro, il tipo è evidentemente un incontinente, quindi un pessimo professore. Poi certo, bisogna vedere la situazione specifica, in genere l'accaduto reale arriva sui giornali un po' come la frase del gioco del telefono senza fili.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> PEr me andrebbe distinto da un lato quanto diceva giustamente @feather sulla iperprotezione degli adolescenti:* prima o poi bisogna confrontarsi col mondo in modo autonomo e a 12 anni secondo me sei già troppo grande per andare a sfogarti con la mamma per un battuta a sfondo sessuale- battuta che essendo appunto già grande hai colto perfettamente e che forse hai addirittura provocato.*
> Dall'altro, il tipo è evidentemente un incontinente, quindi un pessimo professore. Poi certo, bisogna vedere la situazione specifica, in genere l'accaduto reale arriva sui giornali un po' come la frase del gioco del telefono senza fili.


Sei serio?
E' un ambito scolastico: mi sembra corretto che un figlio comunichi con i genitori, anche e soprattutto per eventi di questo tipo.
Non stiamo parlando di una battuta tra coetanei, ma di un cinquantenne, uno della mia età, con un ruolo di insegnante, che fa una battuta oscena a una ragazzina.
Un pessimo modello, oltre che potenzialmente un pedofilo.
A me non verrebbe mai neanche in mente una roba del genere, e mia figlia e le sue amiche sono appunto in quella fascia di età.
Sulla iperprotezione, mi viene da ridere.
Non esiste: gli adolescenti sono lasciati soli quasi tutto il giorno, avendo a disposizione sia il mondo reale che quello virtuale, cioè molte più esperienze di quelle che potevamo fare noi alla loro età.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Magari è stato solo un episodio isolato, una battuta uscita male. Prima di mettere su una strada uno, e potenzialmente la sua famiglia, ci penserei bene. Poi se è uno uso a queste uscite allora si, magari è meglio se non fa il docente


Una scuola non può permettersi di fare finta di niente, l'evitare provvedimenti sarebbe il peggiore biglietto da visita di quella stessa scuola. Tanto più perché intorno ne è uscita fuori una discreta baraonda. Però non so come dire: gli atteggiamenti e gli avvocati stanno da ambo le parti. Magari lui non ha mai detto niente, e la frase se la sono inventata un po' di ragazzini. Dai fatti mi sembra un po' improbabile, ma non di meno lui e' ben lontano dall'ammettere di averlo detto. Anche questa non è certo prova di responsabilità, anche perché dubito che ad ammetterlo finirebbe al gabbio... E siamo alle solite: rischierebbe più che altro il posto di lavoro. Le scuse due anni dopo  (quando la ragazza ha cambiato scuola ed è passata pure oltre il fatto) credo che servano oramai a poco, non vedo perché debbano servire a lui.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> PEr me andrebbe distinto da un lato quanto diceva giustamente @feather sulla iperprotezione degli adolescenti: prima o poi bisogna confrontarsi col mondo in modo autonomo e a 12 anni secondo me sei già troppo grande per andare a sfogarti con la mamma per un battuta a sfondo sessuale- battuta che essendo appunto già grande hai colto perfettamente e che forse hai addirittura provocato.
> Dall'altro, il tipo è evidentemente un incontinente, quindi un pessimo professore. Poi certo, bisogna vedere la situazione specifica, in genere l'accaduto reale arriva sui giornali un po' come la frase del gioco del telefono senza fili.


Mettiamo per un momento che la bambina abbia smosso quel commento per un comportamento poco innocente e inusuale a quell'età, dove la mettiamo la professionalità di un insegnante? Quel professore ha fatto solo ulteriori danni, sempre ammettendo che già ce ne fossero in atto. Se invece avesse agito diversamente e con cognizione probabilmente avrebbe fatto solo del bene alla ragazzina.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di una battuta tra coetanei.


E' questo il punto per me.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2019)

A me dispiace solo di una cosa, ossia che per queste cazzate pagano anche quegli insegnanti che invece danno anima e passione per il proprio lavoro.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

JON ha detto:


> A me dispiace solo di una cosa, ossia che per queste cazzate pagano anche quegli insegnanti che invece danno anima e passione per il proprio lavoro.


Saranno cazzate finché vuoi.
E intanto una classe le ha sentite.
E nella classe c'è pure stato chi si è sentito di ripeterle "perché tanto le ha dette per primo il prof.". E una ragazzina ha cambiato compagni, insegnanti e scuola.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Saranno cazzate finché vuoi.
> E intanto una classe le ha sentite.
> E nella classe c'è pure stato chi si è sentito di ripeterle "perché tanto le ha dette per primo il prof.". E una ragazzina ha cambiato compagni, insegnanti e scuola.


Esattamente. Per me è una cosa di una gravità immensa. C'è pure di peggio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> PEr me andrebbe distinto da un lato quanto diceva giustamente @feather sulla iperprotezione degli adolescenti: prima o poi bisogna confrontarsi col mondo in modo autonomo e a 12 anni secondo me sei già troppo grande per andare a sfogarti con la mamma per un battuta a sfondo sessuale- battuta che essendo appunto già grande hai colto perfettamente e che forse hai addirittura provocato.
> Dall'altro, il tipo è evidentemente un incontinente, quindi un pessimo professore. Poi certo, bisogna vedere la situazione specifica, in genere l'accaduto reale arriva sui giornali un po' come la frase del gioco del telefono senza fili.


Non ti affiderei manco un criceto per mezz'ora.


----------



## feather (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una scuola non può permettersi di fare finta di niente


Mai detto che la scuola dovrebbe far finta di niente, anzi. 
Ma non credo che la strada giusta sia metterlo su una strada e finire tra processi e avvocati


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Novembre 2019)

Giusto per chiarire: prendendo per vero quanto riportato dal giornale e al netto di tutto ciò che non possiamo sapere, sono d'accordissimo sul fatto che sia un pessimo insegnante, e l'ho anche detto con chiarezza.
Capisco anche l'accento posto da danny sul fatto che non si tratta di una battuta tra coetanei.
Resta il fatto che per quello che ricordo a 12 anni si è molto più scaltri di quanto poi ci piace ricordare.
E che in generale ricorrere alle autorità - genitoriali, scolastiche, ecc. - va evitato, nei limiti del possibile, perché abitua i ragazzi a delegare.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Mai detto che la scuola dovrebbe far finta di niente, anzi.
> Ma non credo che la strada giusta sia metterlo su una strada e finire tra processi e avvocati


Quindi cosa?
Costringerlo a scusarsi per un qualcosa che nega di avere commesso? Dargli prima una liberatoria di "impunità" per far sì che se ne scusi??? Non so. A quel punto la discussione perderebbe ogni funzione educativa per i ragazzi o sbaglio? La figlia di miei amici e' stata sospesa per avere postato un filmato brevissimo della classe su instagram, senza commenti o allusioni offensive per nessuno. E' stata sospesa per un paio di giorni. Una ragazzina.


----------



## Vera (26 Novembre 2019)




----------



## feather (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quindi cosa?


Non lo so, non conosco il professione ne so i dettagli di come sia andata tutta la faccenda. 
Ma prendendo per buono quello che c'è scritto nell'articolo mi pare una reazione spropositata. 
E invece di cogliere l'occasione per spiegare e dare gli strumenti alla ragazzina per gestire situazioni simili per il futuro la si è messa in un angolo mentre avvocati si sbranano


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> PEr me andrebbe distinto da un lato quanto diceva giustamente @feather sulla iperprotezione degli adolescenti: prima o poi bisogna confrontarsi col mondo in modo autonomo e a 12 anni secondo me sei già troppo grande per andare a sfogarti con la mamma per un battuta a sfondo sessuale- battuta che essendo appunto già grande hai colto perfettamente e che forse hai addirittura provocato.
> Dall'altro, il tipo è evidentemente un incontinente, quindi un pessimo professore. Poi certo, bisogna vedere la situazione specifica, in genere l'accaduto reale arriva sui giornali un po' come la frase del gioco del telefono senza fili.


PROVOCATO?
Ma ti senti bene?


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non lo so, non conosco il professione ne so i dettagli di come sia andata tutta la faccenda.
> Ma prendendo per buono quello che c'è scritto nell'articolo mi pare una reazione spropositata.
> E invece di cogliere l'occasione per spiegare e dare gli strumenti alla ragazzina per gestire situazioni simili per il futuro la si è messa in un angolo mentre avvocati si sbranano


Ma suppongo che la denuncia sia partita dalla scuola stessa, per rinforzare il provvedimento disciplinare che sarà stato impugnato dal professore in questione. Suppongo. Quanto alla ragazzina, immagino che il supporto glielo abbia fornito la famiglia, che non avrà certo atteso i tempi della giustizia. Ora sarà al liceo, o giù di lì.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Mettiamo per un momento che la bambina abbia smosso quel commento per un comportamento poco innocente e inusuale a quell'età, dove la mettiamo la professionalità di un insegnante? Quel professore ha fatto solo ulteriori danni, sempre ammettendo che già ce ne fossero in atto. Se invece avesse agito diversamente e con cognizione probabilmente avrebbe fatto solo del bene alla ragazzina.


Se così fosse sarebbe DOVERE segnalare il comportamento anomalo.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se così fosse sarebbe DOVERE segnalare il comportamento anomalo.


Ma se ho capito bene infatti la madre ha segnalato il fatto a un'altra insegnante, o a una dirigente scolastica, la quale avrà appunto fatto quanto di proprio dovere e competenza.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Non lo so, non conosco il professione ne so i dettagli di come sia andata tutta la faccenda.
> Ma prendendo per buono quello che c'è scritto nell'articolo mi pare una reazione spropositata.
> E invece di cogliere l'occasione per spiegare e dare gli strumenti alla ragazzina per gestire situazioni simili per il futuro la si è messa in un angolo mentre avvocati si sbranano


Ma infatti gli strumenti ci sono, e sono stati usati. Quali altri strumenti avrebbe una dodicenne per reagire contro un professore?


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> PROVOCATO?
> Ma ti senti bene?


In che senso? Ho fatto un'ipotesi, basata sui ricordi di quello che accadeva attorno a me alle medie.
Voi avete dimenticato? Rimosso? 
O il problema è che ci sono cose che non si possono neanche ipotizzare?
I professori nella mia scuola erano letteralmente torturati, non solo verbalmente, durante e dopo i corsi.
E dal punto di vista sessuale accadeva di tutto, tra i banchi, davanti ai docenti, che spesso erano costretti a far finta di nulla.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> In che senso? Ho fatto un'ipotesi, basata sui ricordi di quello che accadeva attorno a me alle medie.
> Voi avete dimenticato? Rimosso?
> O il problema è che ci sono cose che non si possono neanche ipotizzare?
> I professori nella mia scuola erano letteralmente torturati, non solo verbalmente, durante e dopo i corsi.
> E dal punto di vista sessuale accadeva di tutto, tra i banchi, davanti ai docenti, che spesso erano costretti a far finta di nulla.


Cioè un cinquantenne potrebbe sentirsi  "turbato" da una dodicenne con un pennarello in bocca? E le chiede se si sta... "allenando"? Massi 
Del resto a 12 anni sai cos'è un pompino, che sarà mai se uno di 50 ti piglia per la maratoneta... E ovviamente guai a parlarne coi genitori, si fa da sé.... Perché tanto sai cosa e' un pompino, quindi che sarà mai un prof. un po' turbato? Anzi colpa tua che fai la scema e (anche se fosse) poi quello non sa come comportarsi, poveretto, che lui si che è in imbarazzo...


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè un cinquantenne potrebbe sentirsi  "turbato" da una dodicenne con un pennarello in bocca? E le chiede se si sta... "allenando"? Massi
> Del resto a 12 anni sai cos'è un pompino, che sarà mai se uno di 50 ti piglia per la maratoneta... E ovviamente guai a parlarne coi genitori, si fa da sé.... Perché tanto sai cosa e' un pompino, quindi che sarà mai un prof. un po' turbato? Anzi colpa tua che fai la scema e (anche se fosse) poi quello non sa come comportarsi, poveretto, che lui si che è in imbarazzo...


Alcune coetanee di mia figlia lo sanno benissimo e c'è anche chi ha avuto rapporti completi (pochissime ma ci sono).  E una mia ex fece il primo pompino a 11 anni.
Ma si parla di rapporti tra coetanei, con esperienze di crescita paragonabili: un adulto dovrebbe comprendere che in quella dimensione sessuale deve entrare con la maturità e la distanza di un adulto e col ruolo di genitore o insegnante.
Indipendentemente dal l'apparente esperienza del ragazzino, che è e sarà comunque sempre acerba qualunque essa sia.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2019)

episodi simili ne accadono spesso.   ho testimonianze affidabili di professoresse donne che dicono alle allieve di non preoccuparsi dei voti, chè tanto quando si è belle e disponibili ce la si cava sempre nella vita.

ho ricordi di quando ero al liceo ed avevo una prof di matematica allora trentenne che si metteva in competizione con le mie compagne di classe 17enni.

di professori che rosicano a vario titolo perchè la loro vita sessuale è insoddisfacente e quindi si sfogano con le studentesse ce ne sono stati, ce ne sono e ce ne saranno.    e mi spiace che nell'articolo non si capisca se c'è stata una reazione dei compagni di classe e di che tipo.

per una volta concordo con irrisoluto e penso che determinate frasi andrebbero anche contestualizzate, per quanto un professore dovrebbe sempre saper mantenere il controllo e mi aspetto che il preside abbia già preso provvedimenti.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Nella classe di mia figlia i ragazzi sono abituati ad abbracciarsi
> 
> Alcune coetanee di mia figlia lo sanno benissimo e c'è anche chi ha avuto rapporti completi (pochissime ma ci sono).  E una mia ex fece il primo pompino a 11 anni.
> Ma si parla di rapporti tra coetanei, con esperienze di crescita paragonabili: un adulto dovrebbe comprendere che in quella dimensione sessuale deve entrare con la maturità e la distanza di un adulto.
> Indipendentemente dal l'apparente esperienza del ragazzino, che è e sarà comunque sempre acerba.


Appunto. Ma arrivare a sostenere che una dodicenne  "sa" come tenere testa al professore 50enne, e che si dovrebbe ben guardare dal parlarne con altri adulti che la possono aiutare... Sia mai di fare scoppiare un casino e'... Boh. Da brividi.
Cio' detto: non è poi neanche che tutte le dodicenni hanno già esperienza, eh.


----------



## danny (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appunto. Ma arrivare a sostenere che una dodicenne  "sa" come tenere testa al professore 50enne, e che si dovrebbe ben guardare dal parlarne con altri adulti che la possono aiutare... Sia mai di fare scoppiare un casino e'... Boh. Da brividi.
> Cio' detto: non è poi neanche che tutte le dodicenni hanno già esperienza, eh.


Direi di no. Non è comunque un parametro che deve dare la possibilità a un adulto di valutarle diversamente da quello che la loro età richiede.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Alcune coetanee di mia figlia lo sanno benissimo e c'è anche chi ha avuto rapporti completi (pochissime ma ci sono).  E una mia ex fece il primo pompino a 11 anni.
> Ma si parla di rapporti tra coetanei, con esperienze di crescita paragonabili: un adulto dovrebbe comprendere che in quella dimensione sessuale deve entrare con la maturità e la distanza di un adulto e col ruolo di genitore o insegnante.
> Indipendentemente dal l'apparente esperienza del ragazzino, che è e sarà comunque sempre acerba qualunque essa sia.


una frase così infelice è offensiva per una donna matura e a dir poco fuori luogo per una ragazzina. è un idiota


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> episodi simili ne accadono spesso.   ho testimonianze affidabili di professoresse donne che dicono alle allieve di non preoccuparsi dei voti, chè tanto quando si è belle e disponibili ce la si cava sempre nella vita.
> 
> ho ricordi di quando ero al liceo ed avevo una prof di matematica allora trentenne che si metteva in competizione con le mie compagne di classe 17enni.
> 
> ...


A quanto sembra i legali di lui non hanno puntato a una difesa basata sul  "contesto" (che secondo me non scriminerebbe proprio niente), ma sul fatto che la frase non sia mai stata detta, preannunciando testimonianze di alcuni altri compagni che dovrebbero negare che gli sia mai uscita dalla bocca la frase.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> A quanto sembra i legali di lui non hanno puntato a una difesa basata sul  "contesto" (che secondo me non scriminerebbe proprio niente), ma sul fatto che la frase non sia mai stata detta, preannunciando testimonianze di alcuni altri compagni che dovrebbero negare che gli sia mai uscita dalla bocca la frase.


in tal caso, avrebbe dovuto controquerelare per diffamazione.

sticazzi però.  se avessi dovuto querelare ogni volta che un prof alle medie o alle superiori ci inveiva, avrei fatto dei bei soldi.


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> in tal caso, avrebbe dovuto controquerelare per diffamazione.
> 
> sticazzi però.  se avessi dovuto querelare ogni volta che un prof alle medie o alle superiori ci inveiva, avrei fatto dei bei soldi.


non c'entra nulla con l'inveire.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> in tal caso, avrebbe dovuto controquerelare per diffamazione.
> 
> sticazzi però.  se avessi dovuto querelare ogni volta che un prof alle medie o alle superiori ci inveiva, avrei fatto dei bei soldi.


Non ha querelato lei.
Lo ha fatto la scuola dopo la segnalazione (almeno credo), evidentemente usando un filtro un po' diverso. Stando alla cronaca, lei non si è manco costituita come parte civile.
Ma sul resto non so.... Credo che la giustizia farà il suo iter. Che forse però era doveroso fare. Se (e sottolineo se) fosse colpevole, a mio parere un licenziamento per giusta causa ci starebbe tutto.
Mi ha sconvolta di più sta roba che i dodicenni non devono  "delegare" agli adulti un certo tipo di tutela, perché sanno in fin dei conti cosa sono i pompini, che è uscita fuori da qualsiasi "aula".


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ha querelato lei.
> Lo ha fatto la scuola dopo la segnalazione (almeno credo), evidentemente usando un filtro un po' diverso. Stando alla cronaca, lei non si è manco costituita come parte civile.
> Ma sul resto non so.... Credo che la giustizia farà il suo iter. Che forse però era doveroso fare. Se (e sottolineo se) fosse colpevole, a mio parere un licenziamento per giusta causa ci starebbe tutto.
> Mi ha sconvolta di più sta roba che i dodicenni non devono  "delegare" agli adulti un certo tipo di tutela, perché sanno in fin dei conti cosa sono i pompini, che è uscita fuori da qualsiasi "aula".


può controquerelare chi ha querelato.   perchè se la difesa si fonda sul fatto mai commesso, la diffamazione c'è.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> può controquerelare chi ha querelato.   perchè se la difesa si fonda sul fatto mai commesso, la diffamazione c'è.


Senza dubbio lo può fare. Più che controquerela così a naso direi che sarebbe una querela ex novo (se non è oramai prescritta). Ma se poi i fatti venissero accertati... Non so se strategicamente gli convenga, svegliare il can che dorme. Non sono esperta.


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2019)

dipende dal contesto.  e dal fatto che sta frase sia stata detta per davvero o meno


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> dipende dal contesto.  e dal fatto che sta frase sia stata detta per davvero o meno


Secondo me dal secondo. Sostenere che un prof. cinquantenne non ha retto il contesto ed è sbroccato credo che sarebbe la migliore ammissione di inadeguatezza verso la professione. Al gabbio non lo mandano in ogni caso, in gioco credo che ci sia il lavoro.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2019)

Un professore non può rivolgersi così ad una bambina.
Aldilà del danno, dichiara automaticamente la sua inadeguatezza all'insegnamento.
Per me è inutile anche parlarne, è lapalissiano. Il problema è che questi mantengono i ruoli come i politici le poltrone. Tutti questi inutili docenti, quando non addirittura dannosi, non sono nemmeno gestibili, devono essere comunque collocati e così capita di assistere a situazioni discutibili nei confronti delle quali si è del tutto impotenti.


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè un cinquantenne potrebbe sentirsi  "turbato" da una dodicenne con un pennarello in bocca? E le chiede se si sta... "allenando"? Massi
> Del resto a 12 anni sai cos'è un pompino, che sarà mai se uno di 50 ti piglia per la maratoneta... E ovviamente guai a parlarne coi genitori, si fa da sé.... Perché tanto sai cosa e' un pompino, quindi che sarà mai un prof. un po' turbato? Anzi colpa tua che fai la scema e (anche se fosse) poi quello non sa come comportarsi, poveretto, che lui si che è in imbarazzo...


ma io non ho mai difeso il professore.
ho solo detto che non si puo' escludere che sia stato provocato e abbia reagito a cazzo (nel modo sbagliato, sottolineo mille volte in modo sbagliato) in seguito a questa provocazione.


----------



## Foglia (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai difeso il professore.
> ho solo detto che non si puo' escludere che sia stato provocato e abbia reagito a cazzo (nel modo sbagliato, sottolineo mille volte in modo sbagliato) in seguito a questa provocazione.


E l'inopportunità di delegare un adulto (in qualsiasi ipotesi peraltro direi) l'ho tirata in ballo io


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E l'inopportunità di delegare un adulto (in qualsiasi ipotesi peraltro direi) l'ho tirata in ballo io


No, su questo credo valga la pena dibattere.
Al di là di questo episodio, che è scabroso in sé e molto delicato, volevo sollevare il problema della presenza mi pare eccessiva dei genitori.
Ma di sicuro ho una visione distorta dal fatto che non sono genitore e che ho a che fare con ragazzi molto più grandi che continuano a fare ricorso a mamma e papà per tutto.
Per capirci: all'università io devo confrontarmi con quello che pensano i genitori dei miei corsi. Non so se mi spiego. Hanno tra i 18 e i 21 anni. 
So che non c'entra una cippa con la frase sul pompino, ma era per dire da che punto di vista critico un certo rapporto che si è instaurato negli ultimi 20 anni tra alunni-genitori-insegnanti.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai difeso il professore.
> ho solo detto che non si puo' escludere che sia stato provocato e abbia reagito a cazzo (nel modo sbagliato, sottolineo mille volte in modo sbagliato) in seguito a questa provocazione.


Si, ma non puoi perdere così il controllo. Di che stiamo parlando. Ad una provocazione si può essere comunque categorici, ma quella modalità non esiste. Poi per carità, ci sono studenti che trattano i professori in modo deplorevole, l'ambito però è diverso.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, su questo credo valga la pena dibattere.
> *Al di là di questo episodio, che è scabroso in sé e molto delicato, volevo sollevare il problema della presenza mi pare eccessiva dei genitori.*
> Ma di sicuro ho una visione distorta dal fatto che non sono genitore e che ho a che fare con ragazzi molto più grandi che continuano a fare ricorso a mamma e papà per tutto.
> Per capirci: all'università io devo confrontarmi con quello che pensano i genitori dei miei corsi. Non so se mi spiego. Hanno tra i 18 e i 21 anni.
> So che non c'entra una cippa con la frase sul pompino, ma era per dire da che punto di vista critico un certo rapporto che si è instaurato negli ultimi 20 anni tra alunni-genitori-insegnanti.


Su questo hai ragione.


----------



## abebe (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, su questo credo valga la pena dibattere.
> Al di là di questo episodio, che è scabroso in sé e molto delicato, volevo sollevare il problema della presenza mi pare eccessiva dei genitori.
> Ma di sicuro ho una visione distorta dal fatto che non sono genitore e che ho a che fare con ragazzi molto più grandi che continuano a fare ricorso a mamma e papà per tutto.
> *Per capirci: all'università io devo confrontarmi con quello che pensano i genitori dei miei corsi. Non so se mi spiego. Hanno tra i 18 e i 21 anni.*
> So che non c'entra una cippa con la frase sul pompino, ma era per dire da che punto di vista critico un certo rapporto che si è instaurato negli ultimi 20 anni tra alunni-genitori-insegnanti.


Ok, però un conto è confrontarsi con ragazzi (ormai adulti) tra i 18 e i 21 anni, un altro conto è con i bambini di 12: a quell'età molti (se non la maggior parte) non hanno neanche iniziato lo sviluppo sessuale, per quanto magari poi ne parlino perché gli altri ne parlano.

Eddai: sono due cose proprio diverse!


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Novembre 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Si, ma non puoi perdere così il controllo. Di che stiamo parlando. Ad una provocazione si può essere comunque categorici, ma quella modalità non esiste. Poi per carità, ci sono studenti che trattano i professori in modo deplorevole, l'ambito però è diverso.





abebe ha detto:


> Ok, però un conto è confrontarsi con ragazzi (ormai adulti) tra i 18 e i 21 anni, un altro conto è con i bambini di 12: a quell'età molti (se non la maggior parte) non hanno neanche iniziato lo sviluppo sessuale, per quanto magari poi ne parlino perché gli altri ne parlano.
> 
> Eddai: sono due cose proprio diverse!


Ma io sono d'accordo.
Volevo solo dire da quale esperienza sono influenzato nel mio giudizio.
Poi per carità, chi potrebbe mai giustificare una frase del genere? Nel modo in cui è stata riportata dal giornale, inoltre, mi sa di qualcosa di anche un po' perverso.


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ma io non ho mai difeso il professore.
> ho solo detto che *non si puo' escludere che sia stato provocato* e abbia reagito a cazzo (nel modo sbagliato, sottolineo mille volte in modo sbagliato) in seguito a questa provocazione.


Se un adulto si fa provocare da dei ragazzini è inadeguato come adulto in primis e come insegnante appena poi.

Il lavoro dei ragazzini è rompere i coglioni, provocare, essere imbecilli.
Il lavoro degli adulti è relativizzare, contestualizzare senza giustificare e portando le conseguenze del caso.
Il lavoro degli insegnanti è quello di rendere la situazione una opportunità educativa e formativa, oltre che didattica.

Se poi ha detto ad una ragazza, nel suo ruolo, una frase come riportato, è semplicemente incommentabile.
Braccia rubate alle miniere di sale.

Un po' come quella imbecille che si era mezza a strillare "sbirri morite" o una roba del genere.

E mica per la frase in sè. 
Proprio per il ruolo e il cotesto in cui è pronunciata. 

Un insegnante è per legge un pubblico ufficiale.
E quindi anche un rappresentante dello stato...ops...in effetti, però, se la si guarda così...non ha poi fatto qualcosa di così strano


----------



## ipazia (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> No, su questo credo valga la pena dibattere.
> Al di là di questo episodio, che è scabroso in sé e molto delicato, volevo sollevare il problema della presenza mi pare eccessiva dei genitori.
> Ma di sicuro ho una visione distorta dal fatto che non sono genitore e che ho a che fare con ragazzi molto più grandi che continuano a fare ricorso a mamma e papà per tutto.
> Per capirci: all'università io devo confrontarmi con quello che pensano i genitori dei miei corsi. Non so se mi spiego. Hanno tra i 18 e i 21 anni.
> So che non c'entra una cippa con la frase sul pompino, ma era per dire da che punto di vista critico un certo rapporto che si è instaurato negli ultimi 20 anni tra alunni-genitori-insegnanti.


E' che l'università (la scuola in genere) la stanno facendo loro - i genitori - per interposta persona. 
Fra un amore, un tesoro e bacetto coccola vieni qui tesoro di mamma e papà, il mondo è ai tuoi piedi e aspetta solo te. 

Gli altri adulti non sono "collaboratori" o comunque adulti di pari grado. Sono competitor. 
Dove la competizione manco riguarda il figlio ma le aspettative rivomitate maldigerite nel figlio. 

Il patto sociale è rotto. 
Mica si torna indietro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> No, infatti trovo la frase fuoriluogo, lo sarebbe in una classe di sedicenni, a maggior ragione con delle 12nni.
> Detto questo poteva essere una buona occasione per fare una bella discussione in classe e spiegare bene cosa c'è di sbagliato in una uscita del genere. Una occasione formativa. Invece di denunce e avvocati..
> Detto questo la ragazza sentirà anche di peggio in vita sua. Se deve fare una denuncia e finire in cura per traumi psicologici ogni volta...


sarà ma un insegnante ha un ruolo educativo e questo tizio ha dimostrato ampiamente di non averlo. 
Certi commenti li deve fare a sua moglie e se proprio ci tiene anche a sua figlia.
Sarebbe da rimuovere dall'incarico, un cretino che vuol essere figo.
Un allusione sessuale a una 12enne è innammissibile da parte di un insegnante

Se proprio voleva intavolare un discorso sul sesso poteva farlo in modo più intelligente e maturo, visto il ruolo..


----------



## Marjanna (26 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> No, infatti trovo la frase fuoriluogo, lo sarebbe in una classe di sedicenni, a maggior ragione con delle 12nni.
> Detto questo poteva essere una buona occasione per fare una bella discussione in classe e spiegare bene cosa c'è di sbagliato in una uscita del genere. Una occasione formativa. Invece di denunce e avvocati..
> Detto questo la ragazza sentirà anche di peggio in vita sua. Se deve fare una denuncia e finire in cura per traumi psicologici ogni volta...


Ma che occasione formativa volevi mettere in mano a quest'uomo? Lui per "gestire" i ragazzi si è reso ragazzo pure lui, cercando di far parte del gruppo di scolari, solo che pare si sia fatto prendere un po' troppo la mano se è vera la battuta riportata.
Anzichè portare loro al livello che voleva lui, si è messo lui al loro, creando il terreno perchè la ragazza venisse presa in giro (e grave, per me, che non abbia valutato quello che di riflesso sarebbe accaduto, ossia che la sua frase espressa non sarebbe morta lì), non è che ci vuol molto a capire, anche se fan le "grandi" bambine sono, e sentirsi rincorrere per i corridoi di una scuola con un ripetersi di "ti stai allenando a fare i pompini? ti stai allenando a fare i pompini? pompini pompini pompini... troiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa succhimelo" e magari vedere le altre ragazze che fan tre passi distante per timore di esser tirate in mezzo e ricevere lo stesso trattamento, a 12 anni non è proprio acqua di rose.
Secondo te a parte lei, gli altri presenti cosa hanno imparato da questo episodio?

L'episodio l'ha vissuto la 12enne, come fa a sapere che "sentirà anche di peggio in vita sua" se ancora non l'ha vissuta? E poi tu a tua figlia diresti così? Di mangiarsela perchè nella vita vivrà situazioni peggiori? A parte che, chi ti dice che vivrà situazioni peggiori, considerando anche l'età e l'intensità con cui arrivano certe frasi a quell'età.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma se ho capito bene infatti la madre ha segnalato il fatto a un'altra insegnante, o a una dirigente scolastica, la quale avrà appunto fatto quanto di proprio dovere e competenza.


Lui intendeva che la bambina avrebbe potuto davvero provocare. In questi casi dalla scuola deve partire una segnalazione ai servizi sociali per verificare che non abbia subìto abusi. 
Cosa ben diversa da giudicare provocante una bambina.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> In che senso? Ho fatto un'ipotesi, basata sui ricordi di quello che accadeva attorno a me alle medie.
> Voi avete dimenticato? Rimosso?
> O il problema è che ci sono cose che non si possono neanche ipotizzare?
> I professori nella mia scuola erano letteralmente torturati, non solo verbalmente, durante e dopo i corsi.
> E dal punto di vista sessuale accadeva di tutto, tra i banchi, davanti ai docenti, che spesso erano costretti a far finta di nulla.


Intorno a te alle medie vedevi e valutavi da ragazzino, da adulto dovresti essere in grado di fare ben altre valutazioni. Come già ha scritto Danny


----------



## Marjanna (27 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui intendeva che la bambina avrebbe potuto davvero provocare. In questi casi dalla scuola deve partire una segnalazione ai servizi sociali per verificare che non abbia subìto abusi.
> Cosa ben diversa da giudicare provocante una bambina.


Nella mia classe alle medie durante la ricreazione alcune ragazzine andavano a prendersi un pacchetto di patatine chips, quelle nelle buste di plastica trasparenti. Non lo terminavano e lo nascondevano sotto al banco continuando a mangiarle durante l'ora successiva. Alcune pulivano le mani su felpe, jeans o quel che capitava, ma una usava leccarsi le dita, una a una. Abbastanza schifoso ai miei occhi visto l'untume che poi rimaneva ugualmente intorno a lei e in ogni cosa che toccava, ma quasi un rituale per come si succhiava ogni dito prelevando ogni granello di sale rimasto.
Ora se per riprenderla dal mangiarsi le patatine in classe e dal suo rituale di pulizia un insegnante ci avesse visto una provocazione e il mimare un pompino...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nella mia classe alle medie durante la ricreazione alcune ragazzine andavano a prendersi un pacchetto di patatine chips, quelle nelle buste di plastica trasparenti. Non lo terminavano e lo nascondevano sotto al banco continuando a mangiarle durante l'ora successiva. Alcune pulivano le mani su felpe, jeans o quel che capitava, ma una usava leccarsi le dita, una a una. Abbastanza schifoso ai miei occhi visto l'untume che poi rimaneva ugualmente intorno a lei e in ogni cosa che toccava, ma quasi un rituale per come si succhiava ogni dito prelevando ogni granello di sale rimasto.
> Ora se per riprenderla dal mangiarsi le patatine in classe e dal suo rituale di pulizia un insegnante ci avesse visto una provocazione e il mimare un pompino...


Attribuire significati adulti alle parole e agli atti dei bambini è un errore diffuso. E sì fa orrore e in certi casi di più


----------



## feather (27 Novembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Secondo te a parte lei, gli altri presenti cosa hanno imparato da questo episodio?


Un cazzo. Proprio per come è stato gestito l'episodio. 
Al massimo ha imparato che basta che uno se ne esca con mezza parola fuori posto e può scatenargli il sistema contro e rovinarlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2019)

A noi nessuno ha mai fatto un'allusione sessuale. Però le bacchettate sulle mani non me le ricordo con piacere.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> forse hai addirittura provocato.


Secondo me tu hai problemi coi giudizi degli altri perché spari cazzate feroci quando sei appena meno che ipercontrollato. E se io e fregnasecca siamo d'accordo c'è da preoccuparsi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui intendeva che la bambina avrebbe potuto davvero provocare. In questi casi dalla scuola deve partire una segnalazione ai servizi sociali per verificare che non abbia subìto abusi.
> Cosa ben diversa da giudicare provocante una bambina.


un pennarello in bocca mi sembra eccessivo per far partire una segnalazione ai servizi sociali.
Se un uomo ritiene che una bambina possa essere provocante ,io mi preoccuperei più di lui .
Sentirsi  provocato  sessualmente da una ragazzina denota una insana attrazione da parte dell'insegnante verso l'allievA


----------



## abebe (27 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> *E' che l'università (la scuola in genere) la stanno facendo loro - i genitori - per interposta persona.*
> Fra un amore, un tesoro e bacetto coccola vieni qui tesoro di mamma e papà, il mondo è ai tuoi piedi e aspetta solo te.
> 
> Gli altri adulti non sono "collaboratori" o comunque adulti di pari grado. Sono competitor.
> ...


È vero: il patto sociale è rotto (ed è una gran tristezza).
È vero: i genitori si intromettono in modo indebito oltre il lecito e il dovuto.

Non mi sento però di attribuire tutta la colpa ai genitori: è la società che ha trasformato l'università in una sorta di prolungamento del liceo.

È la società che ha innalzato l'età dell'autonomia e dell'emancipazione dei ragazzi.



ipazia ha detto:


> Un insegnante è per legge un pubblico ufficiale.


In virtù di questo ma anche del ruolo che riveste un insegnante, ritengo deontologicamente scorretto che un insegnante trascenda il suo ruolo e questo anche all'università dove comunque un professore avrebbe (in linea di principio... ) a che fare con persone adulte.

Ma non solo: ho fatto notare ad irrisoluto come avere a che fare con bambini di 12 anni è diverso che avere a che fare con ragazzi di 20. 
Questo non vuol dire che un professore dell'università è autorizzato a fare battutacce del genere con i suoi studenti: comunque trascenderebbe il suo ruolo. 

In quasi qualunque università degli USA (e di parecchi altri posti) tanto basta per essere messi alla porta con un calcio in culo, se proprio non ti becchi una denuncia per "sexual harassment". I codici di condotta sono estremamente rigidi. E il terrore ormai serpeggia nel corpo docente: ormai i ricevimenti studenti vengono fatti solo ed esclusivamente a porte aperte, meglio ancora in aule aperte al pubblico piuttosto che negli studi dei docenti.
Perché ci metti un attimo a ritrovarti la tua carriera e la tua vita sputtanata dalla stronza di turno che per vendetta per il brutto voto ti sputtana la carriera con una denuncia fasulla. Oppure perché lei ci ha provato a prendere la "scorciatoia" (sì, esistono...) ma tu che sei corretto l'hai rimbalzata.

A dir la verità, stanno iniziando a sparire anche i brutti voti: ormai si promuove d'ufficio. Un po' perché la "produttività" è un parametro che va ad influenzare le classifiche delle università (e quindi chi è che si dà la zappa sui piedi rendendo scontenti gli studenti bocciandoli "solo perché non sanno" e, contemporaneamente, fottendosi posti nella classifica?  ), un po' perché ci si deve mettere al riparo da recriminazioni e citazioni in tribunale perché "la valutazione non era imparziale". E allora gli esami vengono sostituiti con test a risposta multipla, che soddisfano tutti e... garantiscono l'ignoranza!

Consoliamoci: possiamo sempre sperare in una guerra nucleare.


----------



## feather (27 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> iniziando a sparire anche i brutti voti: ormai si promuove d'ufficio. Un po' perché la "produttività" è un parametro che va ad influenzare le classifiche delle università (e quindi chi è che si dà la zappa sui piedi rendendo scontenti gli studenti bocciandoli "solo perché non sanno" e, contemporaneamente, fottendosi posti nella classifica?  ), un po' perché ci si deve mettere al riparo da recriminazioni e citazioni in tribunale perché "la valutazione non era imparziale". E allora gli esami vengono sostituiti con test a risposta multipla, che soddisfano tutti e... garantiscono l'ignoranza!


E infatti le grosse aziende cominciano a ignorare i titoli di studio.
Ed è già da un po' che in certe posizioni vieni assunto solo per passaparola, non per titoli o colloqui.
In pratica il valore di un titolo di studio viene svalutato e diluito finché non varrà più la carta su cui è stampato.


----------



## feather (27 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Non mi sento però di attribuire tutta la colpa ai genitori: è la società che ha trasformato l'università in una sorta di prolungamento del liceo


E la società da chi è composta?


----------



## abebe (27 Novembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> E la società da chi è composta?


Certo, la società è composta dalle persone, ma è una cosa un po' più complessa di così: il tutto non è la banale somma delle parti.

Per dire: io sono profondamente convinto che ognuno deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. E che la sfiga esiste.
Ma la sfiga è un concetto che la società nel suo complesso aborrisce, per cui ci deve essere sempre un responsabile per qualsiasi cosa: ci deve essere sempre qualcuno che paga se qualcosa va storto, che risarcisce chi ha subito un danno, anche se il danno è stato causato dalla sfiga.
E allora, anche se io credo nella sfiga mi adeguo alla società per minimizzare la possibilità di prenderlo nel culo (senza averlo deciso io...).

Per fare qualche esempio: se parcheggio la macchina sotto un albero, viene un temporale, cade un ramo e mi spacca il parabrezza, per me sarebbe sfiga. Dovrei stare zitto e basta. Per la società no: fomentata da quella categoria di merda che sono gli avvocati (che so che qui sono ben rappresentati... ) la colpa è del comune che non ha fatto la dovuta manutenzione e quindi io sono indotto a fare causa per essere risarcito. E allora se io sono il comune, per evitare che quei pezzi di merda dei miei cittadini mi facciano causa, risolvo il problema alla radice. In altre parole, sradico tutto gli alberi! 

Stesso problema con la scuola: se i bambini delle elementari non possono uscire da soli ma devono essere consegnati ai genitori che devono quasi firmare ogni volta un modulo di consegna come se glieli avesse consegnati DHL; se la stessa cosa succede alle medie, dove nel migliore dei casi ti fanno firmare ad inizio anno una liberatoria in cui autorizzi tuo figlio ad uscire da solo assumendoti qualsiasi responsabilità non appena ha oltrepassato la cellula fotoelettrica del portone, firmando con le impronte digitali, il sangue e anche un pezzetto di DNA; se fino a quando i figli non sono maggiorenni non puoi lasciarli soli a casa una notte da soli, neanche a 17 anni e 360 giorni, perché se succede qualcosa vai nella merda perché è "abbandono di minore"...

Se sono vere tutte queste cose, non deve sorprendere che la supervisione dei genitori sulla vita dei figli si prolunga per inerzia anche oltre l'esame di maturità.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un pennarello in bocca mi sembra eccessivo per far partire una segnalazione ai servizi sociali.
> Se un uomo ritiene che una bambina possa essere provocante ,io mi preoccuperei più di lui .
> Sentirsi  provocato  sessualmente da una ragazzina denota una insana attrazione da parte dell'insegnante verso l'allievA


plausibile, ma non so se probabile


----------



## feather (27 Novembre 2019)

È il problema dei KPI, se li scegli male ti si ritorcono contro. Funziona così nelle aziende, ma anche fuori c'è un meccanismo analogo.

Fai causa al comune perché pensi di essere un furbone? Il comune ti alza le tasse.
Fai causa alla scuola perché il figlio si è sbucciato il ginocchio? La scuola toglie tutte le attività all'aperto e ti tiene il figlio come un pollo in batteria.

I risultati di questo approccio da deficienti te li lascio immaginare


----------



## feather (27 Novembre 2019)

Poi c'è anche un messaggio deresponsabilizzante che passa.
Inciampi e cadi come un coglione? Mica è colpa tua che sei fesso, è colpa del comune.
Ai colloqui ti sfanculano, mica è colpa tua che hai un carattere di merda, è colpa della socyetà che ti discrimina
e via così

Ogni volta che succede qualcosa, qualcuno ti toglie le castagne dal fuoco e da la colpa all'amministrazione di turno. Non è MAI colpa tua. Poi da grande ovviamente, una volta interiorizzato il meccanismo, lo perpetui, più o meno inconsciamente


----------



## feather (27 Novembre 2019)

Io ne ho esempi in ufficio, gente che sbatte il naso contro la porta a vetri ed è colpa dell'ufficio che non ha segnalato il vetro bene. Gente che manda le email ai destinatari sbagliati e la colpa è del sistema informatico che non lo ha avvisato. 
In piscina qualche giorno fa ho visto un cartello appeso negli spogliatoi, recitava: "il pavimento può essere scivoloso quando è bagnato"
Perché, ovvio, se scivoli la colpa non è tua, è dell'amministrazione della piscina che non ti ha avvisato che i pavimenti bagnati possono essere scivolosi.
Potrei citare millemila esempi


----------



## abebe (27 Novembre 2019)

Esatto. Era quello che intendevo. Vedo che mi sono spiegato... 

Cfr: Wonko the sane...


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Per dire: io sono profondamente convinto che ognuno deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. E che la sfiga esiste.
> Ma la sfiga è un concetto che la società nel suo complesso aborrisce, per cui ci deve essere sempre un responsabile
> 
> E allora, anche se io credo nella sfiga mi adeguo alla società per minimizzare la possibilità di prenderlo nel culo (senza averlo deciso io...).
> ...


Sempre  "colpa" di altri anche per te, insomma  
Poi non esistono più le mezze stagioni, dovremmo tornare ai tempi di una volta, e perché no, si stava meglio quando si stava peggio. 

( sono tutt'altro che incazzata a leggere ste cose, sono abituata a sentirne di peggio, mi fanno ridere, anche se ammetto che un fondo di amarezza non riuscirò mai a rimuoverlo).
Dimenticavo comunque. Piove: governo ladro!


----------



## abebe (27 Novembre 2019)

Dai, la battuta sugli avvocati l'ho fatta apposta...


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Dai, la battuta sugli avvocati l'ho fatta apposta...


Simpatico e molto informato.
Ti dicessi che non sono avvocato?


----------



## abebe (27 Novembre 2019)

Boh, questo mi pareva di aver capito da altri messaggi che ho letto qua e là. E mi pareva di aver capito anche che non sei la sola ma sei in compagnia di fior di colleghi!   

Poco importante, comunque: la battuta ci stava bene in sé. Fa molto "Woody Allen".
Se vuoi ne faccio anche una sugli psicanalisti, così si chiude il cerchio!


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Boh, questo mi pareva di aver capito da altri messaggi che ho letto qua e là. E mi pareva di aver capito anche che non sei la sola ma sei in compagnia di fior di colleghi!
> 
> Poco importante, comunque: la battuta ci stava bene in sé. Fa molto "Woody Allen".
> Se vuoi ne faccio anche una sugli psicanalisti, così si chiude il cerchio!


Ma no, parlaci di te piuttosto. Se vuoi attenzione la ottieni  
Di che ti occupi di bello?


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un pennarello in bocca mi sembra eccessivo per far partire una segnalazione ai servizi sociali.
> Se un uomo ritiene che una bambina possa essere provocante ,io mi preoccuperei più di lui .
> Sentirsi  provocato  sessualmente da una ragazzina denota una insana attrazione da parte dell'insegnante verso l'allievA


secondo me c'è un equivoco.
il discorso dei servizi sociali vale al momento in cui davvero l'insegnante avesse colto nella bambina provocazione...a quel punto l'allarme è l'abuso o comunque ci si deve chiedere il motivo di un atteggiamento non idoneo all'età


----------



## abebe (27 Novembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no, parlaci di te piuttosto. Se vuoi attenzione la ottieni
> Di che ti occupi di bello?


Diciamo che lavoro nelle università. Dico "diciamo" perché qualcuno direbbe che non è propriamente un lavoro...  
Per me è un lavoro bellissimo!


----------



## Foglia (27 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Diciamo che lavoro nelle università. Dico "diciamo" perché qualcuno direbbe che non è propriamente un lavoro...
> Per me è un lavoro bellissimo!


Allora mi viene da immaginare che tu sia un ricercatore, o giù di lì. Bellissimo lavoro si, peraltro mi pare di ricordare che sei anche molto giovane, quindi complimenti


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un pennarello in bocca mi sembra eccessivo per far partire una segnalazione ai servizi sociali.
> Se un uomo ritiene che una bambina possa essere provocante ,io mi preoccuperei più di lui .
> Sentirsi  provocato  sessualmente da una ragazzina denota una insana attrazione da parte dell'insegnante verso l'allievA


Certamente!
Ma lui ipotizzava un possibile atteggiamento provocante da parte della bambina. Questo non è escluso. Avviene nei bambini abusati. Ovviamente non ha nulla a che vedere con un pennarello in bocca che è segno di residuo di comportamento infantile.


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se un adulto si fa provocare da dei ragazzini è inadeguato come adulto in primis e come insegnante appena poi.
> 
> Il lavoro dei ragazzini è rompere i coglioni, provocare, essere imbecilli.
> Il lavoro degli adulti è relativizzare, contestualizzare senza giustificare e portando le conseguenze del caso.
> ...


Ma sono d'accordo.
Forse pero' il parallelo con "sbirri morite" non è perfetto. 
Se la frase del pompino assomiglia davvero a quanto riportato, è proprio un altro livello di gravità: erano in classe, durante la lezione, rivolto direttamente a una studentessa di 12 anni, a sfondo sessuale


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> plausibile, ma non so se probabile


nelle cronache ce ne sono stati di casi



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente!
> Ma lui ipotizzava un possibile atteggiamento provocante da parte della bambina. Questo non è escluso. Avviene nei bambini abusati. Ovviamente non ha nulla a che vedere con un pennarello in bocca che è segno di residuo di comportamento infantile.


Prima di parlare di abusi ,si deve essere prudenti.
Conosco bambine delle elementari che imitano gli atteggiamenti provocanti delle madri,, è non sono abusate. 
Il problema è che in  casa apprezzano questo atteggiamento sbagliato della bambina.
Per questo prima di arrivare a conclusioni affrettate si deve indagare con più discrezionalità



Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me c'è un equivoco.
> il discorso dei servizi sociali vale al momento in cui davvero l'insegnante avesse colto nella bambina provocazione...a quel punto l'allarme è l'abuso o comunque ci si deve chiedere il motivo di un atteggiamento non idoneo all'età


come dicevo ci sono bambine che imitano le madri e abusi non ce ne sono. 
I servizi sociali non sono mai discreti nell'indagare.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nelle cronache ce ne sono stati di casi


di insegnanti e studenti che scopano se ne parla dai tempi di Atene classica.

non è una novità.   così come anche 30 anni fa c'erano ragazzine di seconda e terza media che durante le lezioni sparavano pippe al compagno di banco.

io non so se devo prendere per oro colato quest'articolo.  diciamo che l'ho postato per capire come potesse la situazione oggi, a grandi linee.

ma sono dell'idea che oggi come oggi è vero che per molti uomini le ragazzine sono molto più donne che bambine


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Prima di parlare di abusi ,si deve essere prudenti.
> Conosco bambine delle elementari che imitano gli atteggiamenti provocanti delle madri,, è non sono abusate.
> Il problema è che in  casa apprezzano questo atteggiamento sbagliato della bambina.
> Per questo prima di arrivare a conclusioni affrettate si deve indagare con più discrezionalità


La segnalazione è un inizio di osservazione.
A parte che atteggiamenti erotici delle madri che vengono incoraggiati nelle figlie sono già una forma di abuso. Ma possono esserlo anche incoraggiamenti alla sottomissione e all’addestramento ai lavori casalinghi, cosa attuata per secoli.
Attualmente si tende a proteggere dagli abusi sessuali. Nessuno fa partire indagini da un pennarello, ma le indagini non sono niente di più che indagini. Anche su questo, come sulla separazione, sono diffuse idee stravaganti.


----------



## Minerva (27 Novembre 2019)

Ma in che senso imitano le masru


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nelle cronache ce ne sono stati di casi
> 
> 
> Prima di parlare di abusi ,si deve essere prudenti.
> ...


Una madre che non si accorge di avere atteggiamenti che influenzano  malamente un'adolescente andrebbe quantomeno aiutata


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> È vero: il patto sociale è rotto (ed è una gran tristezza).
> È vero: i genitori si intromettono in modo indebito oltre il lecito e il dovuto.
> 
> Non mi sento però di attribuire tutta la colpa ai genitori: è la società che ha trasformato l'università in una sorta di prolungamento del liceo.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con quel che scrivi.

Il mio non era un riferimento alle colpe, di questo o quello.
E' una mia idiosincrasia, frutto sia del mio vissuto personale sia di quello professionale.
Penso sia del tutto inutile ragionare in termini di colpe, ragionare nei termini della clpa significa finire irrimediabilmente a parare in un una qualche giustificazione alla colpa stessa.
E non amo neppure le giustificazioni.

Sono della scuola per cui se mi hai rotto il vaso, mi puoi chiedere scusa pure in aramaico, ma il vaso resta rotto.
Mi puoi pure spiegare i perchè e i percome. Capirò la dinamica. La non intenzionalità. Ma il vaso è rotto uguale.
E anche se non lo volevi fare apposta, il vaso è rotto uguale. 

Quindi, o hai proposte alternative, sai aggiustare il vaso o sei in grado di tornare indietro del tempo e correggere anticipatamente il fatto oppure per me non vale la pena neanche parlarne. Oltre a rompere il vaso, mi fai pure perder tempo a giustificare un fatto.
Che in quanto fatto non è giustificabile e neppure colpevolizzabile.

Se se ne parla, è per trasformare il problema in risorsa.  

E il riferimento alle proiezioni dei genitori sui figli, che ho intenzionalmente legato alla rottura del patto sociale, era in questi termini.

La storia del bambino è interessante da questo punto di vista.
Fino a inizio novecento fa il bambino era fondamentalmente considerato una tabula rasa.
Gli esordi della psicologia evolutiva sono parecchio interessanti da questo punto di vista.
E' piuttosto recente il considerare il bambino come un essere "senziente" a tutti gli effetti.

In questo velocissimo passaggio si è finiti a, generalizzo, considerare il bambino il contenitore del progetto adulto.
Con tutte le ondulazioni del caso.
Piccoli tiranni maleducati e inabituati alla frustrazione e a emozioni negative da cui devono essere protetti (mica si vuol proteggere loro, chiariamoci, sono i genitori che non vogliono a nessun costo veder ombre sul loro progetto personale). E ne esce il casino per cui ai colloqui di lavoro, mica a scuola, si presentano i genitori ad accompagnare il ragazzo.

E' un falso amore, per me vomitevole, che ha come unico scopo il proteggere il progetto che si vomitato nel bambino durante le sue fasi di crescita.

Quindi non è questione di colpa.
E' proprio questione di inconsapevolezza del ruolo genitoriale e prima ancora adulto.

E in questo la società non è una entità astratta ma è, come dici tu, un tutto in cui la somma del totale è ben maggiore della somma delle singole parti.
Quelle singole parti sono gli individui adulti che hanno ruolo educativo, e tutti gli adulti lo hanno, tanto che se per caso ti capita di essere al parco e vedere un bambino solo come adulto presente e che vede sei tenuto ad avvisare chi di dovere e ciò che fa superare la loro somma sono le interazioni fra le parti. (non la faccio lunga su circolarità, retroazione e compagnia cantante).

Gli adulti non sanno lasciare i loro bambini mica perchè ci tengono ai loro bambini, non sanno lasciare la parte bambina che mettono nei loro bambini. La scuola non può che prenderne atto. Provare a fare controcultura.
Ma la scuola stessa è composta da adulti che a mio parere non sanno bene quale sia il loro ruolo.

La presunta frase del professore fa inorridire...ma a me fa inorridire pure vedere insegnanti che sovrappongono un ruolo formativo ed educativo con un ruolo affettivo e genitoriale (materno in particolare) Per cui nella scuola, primaria e secondaria, si trovano mamme e nonne che fanno le maestre senza spesso rendersi conto che stanno facendo sovrapposizioni incredibili che discendono dal non riconoscere in loro stesse la differenza.
A me fa inorridire la maestra che chiama il bambino o la bambina "tesoro".
Perchè non è quello il ruolo e neppure la funzione.

Si dice che l'apprendimento sia affetto.
E lo è.
Ma non è mica l'affetto della mamma e del papà (che grazie a questa confusione tipica anche degli operatori della scuola poi si permettono di andare dall'insegnante a prescrivere il lavoro...roba che vai dal medico dicendogli che antibiotico darti) è l'affetto inteso come sguardo amorevole che vede la risorsa nel problema e che sa e-ducere e indicare la strada per far emergere ciò che è dentro il bambino.
Nel rispetto delle singole individualità. E delle singole diversità.
E l'affetto di mammà serve ad un cazzo in questi termini. Perchè agli occhi di mammà ogni figlio è il migliore di tutti (detta male, ma se no non la finisco più di scrivere).

In questa confusione dell'affetto poi c'è quello che su vecchie riviste di quando ero giovincella veniva chiamato l'operatore in pantaloncini corti.
Ossia quell'operatore che lavorava con i minori che per entrare in relazione con loro si metteva i pantaloncini corti. Andava a travestirsi per essere riconosciuto e accettato. (vomitando, in maniera assolutamente incontrollata e non professionale sugli utenti i suoi desideri e le sue aspettative nascoste: ossia quel "essere bravo" di infantile memoria...ne ho visti parecchi di personaggi così, e han fatto danni incredibili pur senza richiamare alcun pompino. E sono i danni peggiori  quelli che passano dalla confusione nella asimmetria relazionale).

Un insegnante che se ne esce come un pari in termini di registro comunicativo, ma giocando sporco perchè ha fatto quattro trombate in più è squallido a diversi livelli, anche personali.
A livello professionale non è un professionista.

Tu metti insieme in società genitori che sono rimasti bambini e hanno messo nei loro bambini il loro bambino incomunicato e insegnanti che fanno la stessa cosa e non è nè triste nè felice che il patto sia rotto. E' solo l'ovvia conseguenza di una classe adulta inconsistente dal punto di vista educativo.

Lo si vede in politica, lo si vede nelle arti, lo si vede nei negozi e nei supermercati.

L'età dell'autonomia si è innalzata per il semplice motivo che gli adulti non sono autonomi.
E non solo non sono autonomi, ma sono costantemente in competizione. E la competizione spesso si combatte sui corpi e gli animi dei bambini o comunque di quelle frange sociali che sono impotenti. (devianti, malati, disabili, etc etc).

Io applicherei pure qui il codice americano.
Ma pagherei anche gli insegnanti decentemente.
Eliminerei i concorsi finti.
Garantirei un turn over ogni dieci anni. Che ti si fotte il cervello a forza di stare con un certo target di utenti se non sei attento.
Renderei obbligatoria una  supervisione psicologica e pedagogica e verificherei lo stato mentale del corpo insegnante. (non solo degli insegnanti).

La professione insegnanti è una delle più esposte al burn out.

E a riguardo circa 25 anni fa, si scrivevano interessanti articoli che riguardavano il "prendere dall'utenza" con cui si lavora (che è uno dei rischi per i professionisti del sociale). Non è casuale che uno a forza di stare con gli adolescenti diventi adolescente pure lui.
Il problema è che, come la rana, quando l'acqua bolle, è troppo tardi per saltar fuori.

Lasciar a casa questo insegnante, se accadrà e se ha risposto anche solo alla provocazione con una provocazione senza dire la faccenda dei pompini che fa tanto scandalo ma è dal mio punto di vista solo lo specchio del perbenismo imperante, un guardare il dito e non la luna, è fargli un piacere. Una cura per la sua salute mentale. SE risponde alle provocazioni con le provocazioni significa semplicemente che ha raggiunto il suo punti di ebollizione nella scuola ed è ora che cambi aria. Per se stesso prima ancora che per i ragazzini.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ma sono d'accordo.
> Forse pero' il parallelo con "sbirri morite" non è perfetto.
> Se la frase del pompino assomiglia davvero a quanto riportato, è proprio un altro livello di gravità: erano in classe, durante la lezione, rivolto direttamente a una studentessa di 12 anni, a sfondo sessuale


Il parallelo è centrato se non ci si riferisce al contenuto ma al meccanismo.

Ed al meccanismo io mi riferivo.

Se questo professore vien lasciato a casa perchè ha parlato di pompini e non viene lasciato a casa per tutto il resto, di ben più strutturato e problematico che l'ha portato a rispondere ad una provocazione con una provocazione (a prescindere dal contenuto) è l'ennesimo fallimento dell'istituzione scuola. Che guarda il dito e non la luna ed è corresponsabile del suo fallimento.

Questo ha parlato di pompini, se ne ha parlato, perchè probabilmente ha raggiunto il suo punto di ebollizione mentale, ma se ci si ferma alla superficie non si rilevano tutti quelli che non sanno condurre un gruppo classe come sarebbero chiamati a fare perchè non sanno gestire l'asimmetria educativo necessaria al loro ruolo. Quelli che si mettono a scrivere in facebook ai loro studenti e a fare gli amiconi. E potrei andare avanti ma mi fermo qui.

Il punto è che se tu adulto in primis e educatore immediatamente poi non hai una tua identità individuata e ti "mescoli", nel senso che non sai gestire la demarcazione dell'asimmetria relazionale sei un incompetente educativamente e formativamente parlando.

E in questo non conta l'età.

L'età conta negli agiti che si possono fare, e legalmente oppure no.
consensualmente oppure no.

E questo agito del professore è inadeguato mica per i pompini. E mica per i pompini andrebbe licenziato.
Ma semplicemente perchè se sei un fornaio e non sai cuocere il pane non vendi il pane, se sei un insegnante e non sai gestire le dinamiche della prima adolescenza lavorare con gli adolescenti non è il tuo lavoro.

Allo stesso modo se sei un insegnante e vai in piazza a farti fotografare mentre impugnando la birra da un litro e sbraiti urlando contro gli sbirri come una adolescente che non sa contenere le sue personali frustrazioni il problema non è che hai detto sbirri morite, ma che ti sei dimenticata che nel momento in cui ti pubblichi non pubblichi solo quel momento ma tutto quello che di te è pubblico.

E proprio questione di ebollizione delle sinapsi, mica di altro. E adeguatezza della regolazione emozionale oltre che di competenze nella gestione dei registri comunicativi.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Certo, la società è composta dalle persone, ma è una cosa un po' più complessa di così: il tutto non è la banale somma delle parti.
> 
> Per dire: io sono profondamente convinto che ognuno deve prendersi le sue responsabilità. E che la sfiga esiste.
> Ma la sfiga è un concetto che la società nel suo complesso aborrisce, per cui ci deve essere sempre un responsabile per qualsiasi cosa: ci deve essere sempre qualcuno che paga se qualcosa va storto, che risarcisce chi ha subito un danno, anche se il danno è stato causato dalla sfiga.
> ...


Certo che sono tutte vere. 
E anche di più. 








*Ministro della Giustizia*: Brawndo ha quello che vogliono le piante!
*Joe Bauers* [esasperato]: Cazzo, no...
*Segretario dell'Energia*: Sì, ha gli elettroliti!
*Joe Bauers*: Che cosa sono gli "elettroliti"?!? Lo sapete, almeno?!
*Segretario di Stato*: Sono... quelli... che usano per fare Brawndo!
*Joe Bauers*: Sì, ma per quale ragione li usano per fare Brawndo!?
*Segretario della Difesa*: Perché Brawndo ha gli elettroliti...
*Narratore*: Alla fine, dopo ore, Joe rinunciò a usare la logica e la ragione e disse semplicemente al Gabinetto che lui era in grado di parlare con le piante e che loro volevano l'acqua. 
(cit).


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> di insegnanti e studenti che scopano se ne parla dai tempi di Atene classica.
> 
> non è una novità.   così come anche 30 anni fa c'erano ragazzine di seconda e terza media che durante le lezioni sparavano pippe al compagno di banco.
> 
> ...


ciò non toglie che un uomo adulto debba porsi dei limiti.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> di insegnanti e studenti che scopano se ne parla dai tempi di Atene classica.
> 
> non è una novità.   così come anche 30 anni fa c'erano ragazzine di seconda e terza media che durante le lezioni sparavano pippe al compagno di banco.
> 
> ...


 o anche che oggi come oggi molti uomini sono molto più ragazzini che uomini   
(uso uomini per giocare col tuo post, ma penso che la cosa sia equamente spalmata fra maschi e femmine).


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Novembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma in che senso imitano le masru
> 
> Una madre che non si accorge di avere atteggiamenti che influenzano  malamente un'adolescente andrebbe quantomeno aiutata


è il modo di vivere, di una famiglia. Se in fondo non accade nulla di male, non credo che i servizi sociali possano fare nulla.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ciò non toglie che un uomo adulto debba porsi dei limiti.


ovvio.  ma ho sempre dubbi sui livelli di adultività del sapiens sapiens


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> o anche che oggi come oggi molti uomini sono molto più ragazzini che uomini
> (uso uomini per giocare col tuo post, ma penso che la cosa sia equamente spalmata fra maschi e femmine).


mi hai fatto pensare alla storia di quella tipa che era rimasta incinta del ragazzino suo allievo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi hai fatto pensare alla storia di quella tipa che era rimasta incinta del ragazzino suo allievo.


Ma loro si amavano!!!!


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma loro si amavano!!!!


a voja


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è il modo di vivere, di una famiglia. Se in fondo non accade nulla di male, non credo che i servizi sociali possano fare nulla.


Io sono molto “borghese” e già il tatuaggio di un fiorellino non mi piace.
Però non bisogna confondere ciò che non ci piace, perché fuori dai propri gusti, con ciò che è sbagliato.


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> a voja


Certo!!

Se non ricordo male, di un amore che superava ogni barriera, anche quella del tempo, due anime gemelle che si erano ritrovate in due corpi che non rappresentavano la loro sintonia e complicità, la comprensione l'intimità e la vicinanza....solo lui, 15enne mi pare, la capiva, sapeva starle vicino e sostenerla, amarla per come era...

e se all'anagrafe hai 30 e rotti anni, ma poi emotivamente ne hai 15 scarsi mica neanche stai dicendo cazzate. 

E' proprio vero. Nella tua percezione. 

Mica è l'unica concia così eh...a voja   

E poi diciamocelo, essù, quell'amore che supera tutte le dimensioni del tempo e dello spazio...fa gola a un bel po' di gente!!
Anche se non si scopano gente minorenne. 

Un sacco di stronzate fra adulti avvengono esattamente sotto la stessa spinta. 
Solo che anagraficamente hanno la stessa età. 
Il problema è che fanno figli...minchia.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo!!
> 
> Se non ricordo male, di un amore che superava ogni barriera, anche quella del tempo, due anime gemelle che si erano ritrovate in due corpi che non rappresentavano la loro sintonia e complicità, la comprensione l'intimità e la vicinanza....solo lui, 15enne mi pare, la capiva, sapeva starle vicino e sostenerla, amarla per come era...
> 
> ...


tu trascuri sempre l'aspetto dimensionale ed educativo.   c'è chi a 15 anni c'ha un tronco di pino nei pantaloni.  e lei voleva solo istruirlo su come usarlo bene.

poi le cose hanno preso una piega a 90 gradi.....


----------



## ipazia (27 Novembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu trascuri sempre l'aspetto dimensionale ed educativo.   c'è chi a 15 anni c'ha un tronco di pino nei pantaloni.  e lei voleva solo istruirlo su come usarlo bene.
> 
> poi le cose hanno preso una piega a 90 gradi.....


Uh...l'altruismo...giusto!!

che sbadata!!


----------



## Irrisoluto (28 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il parallelo è centrato se non ci si riferisce al contenuto ma al meccanismo.
> 
> Ed al meccanismo io mi riferivo.
> 
> ...


Condivido.
Quell' "asimmetria relazionale" di cui giustamente parli tu è forse ancora più difficile da gestire quando si ha a che fare con giovani adulti.


----------



## abebe (28 Novembre 2019)

Oggi tema.

*Traccia.*



ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con quel che scrivi.


*Svolgimento.*



> Il mio non era un riferimento alle colpe, di questo o quello.
> E' una mia idiosincrasia, frutto sia del mio vissuto personale sia di quello professionale.
> Penso sia del tutto inutile ragionare in termini di colpe, ragionare nei termini della clpa significa finire irrimediabilmente a parare in un una qualche giustificazione alla colpa stessa.
> E non amo neppure le giustificazioni.
> ...


Chapeau.


----------



## abebe (28 Novembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che sono tutte vere.
> E anche di più.


No, ma non vale: questo è un colpo sotto la cintura! Tu solletichi il fanciullino che è in me e che ancora non sono riuscito a strozzare! 



> *Ministro della Giustizia*: Brawndo ha quello che vogliono le piante!
> *Joe Bauers* [esasperato]: Cazzo, no...
> *Segretario dell'Energia*: Sì, ha gli elettroliti!
> *Joe Bauers*: Che cosa sono gli "elettroliti"?!? Lo sapete, almeno?!
> ...


E qui mi dispiace ma non sono d'accordo: il Presidente Camacho è ormai passato alla storia come uno dei più grandi statisti degli ultimi secoli, visti quelli che si sono avvicendati in seguito, in particolare l'ultimo!

Che dici: è arrivato il momento di una bella guerra termonucleare per resettare il pianeta e farlo ripartire su basi più dignitose?


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Quell' "asimmetria relazionale" di cui giustamente parli tu è forse ancora più difficile da gestire quando si ha a che fare con giovani adulti.


L'asimmetria relazionale è un fondamento dal punto di vista pedagogico.
Ed è legata, e sostenuta dalla co-costruzione del setting educativo. Co-costruzione che si crea con l'utenza, anche stabilendo un patto educativo-formativo chiaro.
Questo per farla semplice semplice.

Detto questo l'adulto, formato per fare questo, gestisce semplicemente le diverse traduzioni delle variabili che concorrono alla co-costruzione del setting e del patto.
I contenuti sono strumenti.

Purtroppo spesso e volentieri si confondo i contenuti con fini. E decade parzialmente o completamente tutto il resto.

Ma questo non è minimamente imputabile all'età dell'utenza.
Quanto piuttosto alla formazione pedagogica, sociologica, psicologica, antropologica e anche spirituale dell'educatore/formatore.

Più si sale più gli insegnanti sono mirati ai contenuti. E non alla formazione di individui.
E la formazione degli individui è invece il compito specifico di ogni ordine e grado di scuola, comprese le università.

Te (generale) puoi essere un genio della matematica, ma questo non significa minimamente che tu sia in grado di insegnare matematica.
Per la mia esperienza gli insegnanti spesso e volentieri non hanno nè la formazione pedagogica nè quella mentale nè quella emotiva per lavorare come insegnanti.

Il compito di un insegnante è far nascere domande. Non dare risposte.
Per il semplice motivo che il compito di ogni studente è dare risposta alle domande attraverso lo studio e la ricerca, di cui gli insegnanti hanno il dovere di passare i diversi metodi tenendo conto delle specificità degli stili di apprendimento di ogni individuo. (a saperli identificare i diversi stili...e se non li si sa identificare non si è in grado di diversificare la didattica con quel che ne consegue).

Non per caso si inizia ad insegnare il metodo di studio in terza alla scuola primaria.
(con scarsi risultati, direi, visti i risultati nei seguenti ordini di scuole.)

Purtroppo la scuola, non so da te, ma in Italia direi proprio di sì, non è più da tempo un luogo in cui si scambiano competenze e conoscenze  ma è diventato un luogo di prestazione.
Sorvolo sulle politiche all'istruzione degli ultimi decenni. Sulle politiche di assunzione degli insegnanti e anche dei dirigenti. Sui percorsi di formazione (assolutamente ridicoli) per gli insegnanti. Sorvolo anche sugli interventi dei sindacati al grido "tutti dentro".

Nelle università è ancora peggio.
Professori che fanno gli amiconi, che hanno il profilo facebook e usano i social alla cazzo per comunicare.
O che se ne stanno nel loro bozzolo dorato a rimirare la loro accademicità lustrando le conoscenze che hanno accumulato, come paperon de paperoni accumulava monete. 

Magari trovare degli insegnanti che sanno stare in cattedra, che quello è il loro posto.
E che legnano gli studenti.
Cosa che non possono più fare per questioni economiche e politiche, oltre che per incompetenza. Che saper legnare in modo proattivo uno studente è un'arte ed è mestiere. Non da tutti.

Il problema, per concludere, mica è del fatto che sono giovani adulti.

Il problema è che gli insegnanti stessi non hanno piena consapevolezza non solo della asimmetria e dei metodi (scientifici) per gestirla, ma manco sanno gestire la distanza relazionale e men che meno hanno chiaro in testa che stanno formando individui. A diversi livelli. Di cui quello delle conoscenze è solo una variabile.
E questo a prescindere dagli ordini e gradi di scuola.

Se non si è formati, seriamente, pedagogicamente ma anche personalmente, non si insegna.
Semmai si fa un travaso di conoscenze con ambigui risultati.
E poi ci si lamenta che i ragazzi sono difficili.

Di certo non è semplice lavorare in un contesto storico in cui il ruolo non è più dato dal ruolo ma dal modo in cui si impersona il ruolo e dal modo in cui si esplicano le funzioni legate a quel ruolo.

E qui si aprirebbe tutto il solito discorso fra me e te, ossia la posizione dell'individuo rispetto al sociale.

E' ovvio, che con la tua idea di individuo, ti risulti difficile gestire la asimmetria e la distanza relazionale e che tu veda la difficoltà collocata nell'età anzichè nella traduzione alle diverse età.
Ma il problema, ripeto, non è nei giovani adulti.

Per come la vedo io, per esempio, è molto più semplice collocarsi rispetto a dei giovani adulti che rispetto agli adolescenti di oggi.
Anche solo rispetto al fatto che si lavora con maggiorenni e non con minorenni.
E questo aspetto, rispetto alle responsabilità civili e penali, non è di poco conto nel conteggio delle energie che si dispensano.


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> No, ma non vale: questo è un colpo sotto la cintura! Tu solletichi il fanciullino che è in me e che ancora non sono riuscito a strozzare!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non strozzarlo il fanciullino...vien buono sulla lunga 

...se Camacho si presentasse...lo voterei. Sarebbe una speranza. 

Beh...la nostra storia è costellata di guerre. Hanno la loro funzione.
Credo che non manchi molto.
Finanziariamente ed economicamente parlando sarebbe una soluzione a buona parte delle questioni attuali e funzionale a dar spinta alla stagnazione.

Non sono così convinta che potrebbe porre basi più dignitose...fino ad ora in questi termini non ha funzionato.
Si faceva pulizia e poi si ripartiva.
Il sapiens dimentica in fretta.

Confido piuttosto in una sana estinzione di massa.
Anche quella, nei tempi terrestri, è periodicamente un evento funzionale.
E di solito resetta in maniera più efficace di quanto non sia mai riuscito a fare il sapiens.


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Oggi tema.
> 
> *Traccia.
> 
> ...


Tendo ad essere prolissa, talvolta


----------



## Irrisoluto (1 Dicembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'asimmetria relazionale è un fondamento dal punto di vista pedagogico.
> Ed è legata, e sostenuta dalla co-costruzione del setting educativo. Co-costruzione che si crea con l'utenza, anche stabilendo un patto educativo-formativo chiaro.
> Questo per farla semplice semplice.
> 
> ...


Credo anch'io che per un insegnante sia più semplice rapportarsi ai giovani adulti che agli adolescenti.
Intendevo dire che nel caso specifico dell'asimmetria relazionale, con i giovani adulti sia più difficile da gestire perché si gioca su un piano meno evidente - meno evidente a me e a loro.
Il discorso sulla formazione, davanti a una platea di ventenni, è più delicato.

Ho sempre trovato ridicola l'attenzione data alla "formazione degli insegnanti".
Io ho avuto ottimi e pessimi docenti, dalle elementari all'università, e la differenza qualitativa tra i migliori e i peggiori non passava certo per il numero di crediti di formazione in didattica.
Essere capaci di insegnare è qualcosa che si costruisce a partire da una certa indole innata, sulla quale poi si innesta la volontà, lo studio, la passione, l'evoluzione, ecc.
Ma di sicuro dipende solo in minima parte dall'aver ricevuto degli insegnamenti su come insegnare.
Chi ha bisogno di studiare didattica, ha già un problema.
E aggiungo: anche chi sente bisogno di studiare un metodo.
Nessuno a me ha ma insegnato metodologia della ricerca, che oggi va molto di moda.
E nessuno dei miei insegnanti, che sono ottimi ricercatori, aveva mai avuto bisogno di studiare metolodogia.
Il metodo è contenuto nella disciplina stessa, te ne appropri studiando i testi stessi, non gli schemi metodologici tratti da quei testi.
E lo stesso vale per l'insegnamento: meno didattica, più esperienza.


----------



## ipazia (1 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Credo anch'io che per un insegnante sia più semplice rapportarsi ai giovani adulti che agli adolescenti.
> Intendevo dire che nel caso specifico dell'asimmetria relazionale, con i giovani adulti sia più difficile da gestire perché si gioca su un piano meno evidente - meno evidente a me e a loro.
> Il discorso sulla formazione, davanti a una platea di ventenni, è più delicato.
> 
> ...


Sai che non sono d'accordo?

Se l'asimmetria relazionale, che è data dal ruolo - o meglio, dalla consapevolezza dell'individuo che indossa quel ruolo - e dalle funzioni di ruolo, diventa meno evidente a chi ne è portatore è il portatore di quel ruolo che ha da lavorare - su se stesso - per delinearla.

Uno dei (tanti) motivi della difficoltà della demarcazione dell'asimmetria con gli adolescenti è che stanno attraversando fasi evolutive in cui stanno mettendo in discussione autorevolezza e autorità e ruoli precostituiti, oltre che la figura adulta in sè.
E con loro la costruzione del ruolo, della prossemica relazionale è particolarmente complessa anche per questioni di comunicazione e linguaggio (uno degli aspetti splendidi dell'adolescenza - e portatrice di dolore per l'adolescente spesso - è proprio la rifondazione di una comunicazione e di un linguaggio in cui l'individuo sempre più si distacca dal modello familiare per fondarne uno personale).
Quindi, per far sintesi, se è un adolescente in salute, è proprio l'asimmetria che sta discutendo e combattendo.
Un po' come le bestie giovani che tentano la scalata sociale.

Con i giovani adulti è semplice questa gestione perchè, se stanno bene emotivamente, dovrebbero aver già attraversato quel passaggio evolutivo.
Ed in ogni caso, chi non l'ha attraversato non rappresenta la maggioranza della composizione dei gruppi di quell'età.
E la gestione richiesta riguarda più l'asse della comunicazione e della consapevolezza di sè.

Ovviamente, se non sai un cazzo di psicologia dell'età evolutiva per dire, e men che meno di didattica, queste cose non le sai e allora vengon difficili cose che sono l'abc dell'insegnamento.

Altro discorso è la difficoltà dell'insegnante a costituire in sè innanzitutto quella linea.
E questo aspetto riguarda la formazione dell'individuo e le sue competenze di collocazione in rapporto al sociale.

E mi lego alla seconda parte del tuo post che non mi trova minimamente d'accordo.
Che fra l'altro rimanda all'insegnamento come vocazione.
Emerita cazzata per tutta una serie di questioni, in particolare la vocazione femminile. E tenendo conto che il corpo docente, in particole nei gradi primari e secondari, è per la maggioranza composto da donne non è una questione di poco per le implicazioni che ha anche riguardo la relazione con le famiglie (che credono che la maestra- la professoressa sia una sorta di mamma aggiunta a cui delegare compiti che riguardano la famiglia e non la scuola e confondendo i piani).

Sorvolando però sulla questione della vocazione, l'insegnamento è principalmente una questione di metodo.
In particolare se lo si vuol fare con cognizione di causa e non semplicemente intendendolo come una celebrazione delle proprie competenze che si riversano nell'altro.
E' evidenza scientifica che esistono diversi stili di apprendimento - sorvolo sui dsa e sui vari bes che sennò diventa veramente troppo lunga e tecnica - non saper tradurre la didattica nei diversi stili non creare ambienti di apprendimento moderni è incompetenza (io licenzierei chi non è in grado di farlo sapendo giustificare scientificamente cosa fa e come lo fa).
Certo, se non si sa un cazzo di stili di apprendimento, strategie didattiche che permettono di utilizzarle nell'insegnamento, strumenti è un discorso che non sta in piedi.
Se poi il riferimento è la scuola di 60 anni fa quando l'insegnante entrava in classe, la classe si alzava in piedi e poi si sedeva lasciandosi riversare dentro il sapere - come se il sapere si potesse passare per infusione, ed in effetti allora era giustificato visto che le menti dei bambini erano considerate anfore da riempire - diventa molto ovvio che un professore non riesca a reggere il carico pedagogico.

Fra l'altro la didattica da sola non è neppure sufficiente, proprio per le cose che hai scritto tu. ( se pure manca )
Che ritieni difficile per esempio gestire l'asimmetria relazionale e la distanza prossemica.
non saper gestire semplicemente questi aspetti è la base e non è una cosa che si impara con la volontà.
E' un percorso intenzionale di formazione.

La descrizione di scuola che porti non forma individui.
E futuri cittadini.
Forma gente che è legata a quel contenuto specifico.
Che se gli vien bene è bravo ed è bravo il prof se non gli vien bene è poverino (che gli si chiede troppo)/cattivo e il prof poverino/cattivo.

Come dicevo, questo è specchio della tua visione del rapporto fra individuo e società.
Ma non è sicuramente fra i compiti che ha la scuola.
E' una tua visione personale.

Il compito primario di una scuola è agevolare la crescita di cittadini e individui consapevoli.

Fra l'altro, tenendo conto del fatto che le conoscenze ad oggi sono vecchie già nel momento in cui vengono esplicitate, a maggior ragione un docente che si limita ai contenuti e non ai metodi, alle tecniche di apprendimento e a come individuarle e guidarci dentro gli studenti è un insegnante vecchio e che non è al passo con un mondo in cui tutto va molto, molto più veloce di quanto si riesca a seguire.
E che è ben più complesso della specificità di un contenuto.

Lo slogan più esperienza e meno didattica mi fa venire in mente i geni delle ultime riforme. E personalmente mi fa venire l'orticaria.
Va bene per chi si limita a leggere i libri. E a raccontarli.
Camacho, di cui chiacchieravo con @abebe, per lo meno sapeva di dover trovare qualcuno di intelligente per risolvere problemi di cui sapeva di non capire la portata.

Se da qui rientriamo nel discorso diversità...è ancora più allucinante quello che si scrivi.
Lavorare e predisporre un lavoro per un dislessico, per un disgrafico o per un discalculico, farlo seriamente intendo a partire dalla conoscenza di un funzionamento e non di una malattia se non lo studi non lo inventi. E manco sai immaginarti cosa vede un dislessico su un foglio o perchè serve una certa dimensione e una certa luce e una certa posizione nello spazio.

Questo per rimanere nei facili.

Poi potremmo passare alle disabilità lievi.
E a quelle gravi.

Per forza che poi finisci a celebrare la sfiga di questi poveretti a cui poveretti vien chiesto più di quello che possono!!

Studiare un metodo, e questo è un altro aspetto che deriva dalla tua visione della società e del rapporto con l'individuo, non significa aderire al metodo in maniera dogmatica. Studiare I METODI significa saperli usare a seconda delle necessità che vengono rilevate di volta in volta ed in ricerca azione, valutando seriamente e rigorosamente gli step di percorso e muovendosi in modo euristico all'interno del percorso. E facendo valutazione in modo rigoroso e sostenuto da evidenze e non approssimativo. (si può, eh)

Un insegnante competente è un insegnante che sa cosa fare, come farlo e perchè. 
A livello educativo. A livello formativo. A livello didattico. A livello sociologico e antropologico. 
E che sa declinare a seconda di chi si trova di fronte, del setting, del contesto,dei bisogni rilevati (anche questi in modo rigoroso e non approsimativo) le sue competenze.

Però, il tuo discorso regge bene in ambito universitario.
Se non ti capita qualche asperger per dire.

E io mi auguro che asperger, autistici ad alto funzionamento, disabili lievi, iperattivi arrivino sempre più spesso alle università.
Perchè finalmente anche nelle università ci sarebbe la spinta a innovare e a svecchiare.

Un insegnante che non sa essere presenza significativa, non è un insegnante.
E' un operaio. Della fabbrica della conferma dei saperi dati.

Da qui al formare menti critiche - e questo sarebbe il compito delle università ormai decaduto da decenni - ce ne passa.

Essere bravi insegnanti non significa per niente esser bravi espositori.
Semmai fai il conferenziere. O l'accademico. O il ricercatore.

Esser un bravo insegnante, ossia compartecipare alla formazione di individui consapevoli e critici, non è roba per tutti. Lo ribadisco.

E finalmente la cosa comincia ad essere evidente.

Quel che scrivi a me fa venir in mente questa roba qui. Allo specchio. Coperta di pietismo e bontà pelosa, tesoro mio e povero cucciolo. Ma la meccanica è esattamente la stessa. Solo mattoncini nel muro di qualcun altro.
E si vede.


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non strozzarlo il fanciullino...vien buono sulla lunga
> 
> ...se Camacho si presentasse...lo voterei. Sarebbe una speranza.
> 
> ...


Temo che se scoppi una guerra (una guerra vera, intendo, non una di quelle che servono a far vendere armi ai paesi produttori...) dopo non sarà come è stato dopo le guerre che l'hanno preceduta... 



> Non sono così convinta che potrebbe porre basi più dignitose...fino ad ora in questi termini non ha funzionato.
> Si faceva pulizia e poi si ripartiva.
> Il sapiens dimentica in fretta.
> 
> ...


Io, che sono più ottimista, confido invece nel fatto che quei cioccolatai dei fisici abbiano sbagliato tutti i conti e il sole si trasformi in nana bianca molto prima di quanto non sia previsto!


----------



## abebe (2 Dicembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tendo ad essere prolissa, talvolta


Mi auguro che quel Signor G. di cui ho letto in alcuni tuoi messaggi conosca dei modi simpatici di tapparti la bocca...


----------



## Irrisoluto (2 Dicembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però, il tuo discorso regge bene in ambito universitario.


Ipa, infatti mi riferivo solo all'ambito universitario.
E comunque forse mi hai un po' frainteso: anche all'università, non sono i contenuti che vanno trasmessi, ma il metodo.
Anche su questo sono d'accordissimo.
Dico solo che all'università, il metodo si impara studiando direttamente i testi, per estrapolazione e per familiarità con le tecniche di ricerca e di esposizione, e non dai manuali di metodo.
E anche lo spirito critico, lo si acquisisce principalmente leggendo autori che hanno sviluppato sistemi di pensiero critico.
Detto cio', hai ragione su tutto, e infatti mai ho pensato di insegnare al liceo.
Per quanto riguarda gli asperger all'università, per il momento quello che so è che nel privato mi è capitato di riuscire a stabilire una comunicazione. Ma certo, in aula sarebbe diverso e forse mi troverei spedito tra i dinosauri. 
Poi chissà, magari se mi trovassi nella situazione, invece mi appassionerei allo studio della didattica.


----------



## ipazia (10 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Mi auguro che quel Signor G. di cui ho letto in alcuni tuoi messaggi conosca dei modi simpatici di tapparti la bocca...


Signor G. è uno stronzo creativo...praticamente vien dall'Isola che Non C'è e adora i paradossi e le inversioni...se piace il gioco (e a me piace) oserei dire che son modi più che simpatici. Liberatori.


----------



## ipazia (10 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Temo che se scoppi una guerra (una guerra vera, intendo, non una di quelle che servono a far vendere armi ai paesi produttori...) dopo non sarà come è stato dopo le guerre che l'hanno preceduta...
> 
> 
> 
> Io, che sono più ottimista, confido invece nel fatto che quei cioccolatai dei fisici abbiano sbagliato tutti i conti e il sole si trasformi in nana bianca molto prima di quanto non sia previsto!


Sai che penso che in ogni epoca, e in vista di ogni guerra il pensiero universale fosse che niente sarebbe mai più stato come prima. Ed per certi versi anche i fatti l'hanno confermato. 
Ma il sapiens è una di quelle bestie specializzate nel cambiar tutto per lasciar tutto come sta. 
Oltre che avere una curiosa propensione al dover perdere tutto (o quasi) per fare piccoli scatti di dignità e umanità. 
Di per certo, se guerra fosse, sarebbe altamente imprevedibile. 
Io confido nella Natura. E nella sua capacità di evolvere. 

Chernobyl - quel che è accaduto dopo e sta accadendo - è un esempio meraviglioso della potenza a cui faccio riferimento. 

E questa potenza, resta lì e opera. A prescindere dai maldestri tentativi del sapiens di ignorarla o convincersi di potersene in un qualunque modo servire...o addirittura governare. 

Sono affascinanti le nane bianche...son troppo ignorante per parlarne con cognizione...ma mi affascina la potenza che a malapena riesco ad intravederci dentro, anche se non comprendo a sufficienza. 

Mi piacerebbe poter assistere. E' probabilmente l'unico motivo per cui mi spiace dover morire prima del (di quel) tempo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Ipa, infatti mi riferivo solo all'ambito universitario.
> E comunque forse mi hai un po' frainteso: anche all'università, non sono i contenuti che vanno trasmessi, ma il metodo.
> Anche su questo sono d'accordissimo.
> Dico solo che all'università, il metodo si impara studiando direttamente i testi, per estrapolazione e per familiarità con le tecniche di ricerca e di esposizione, e non dai manuali di metodo.
> ...


Capisco quello che dici.
Eppure non sono d'accordo.
O meglio, sto sottolineando come il metodo non si impari semplicemente studiando il metodo.
Se così fosse chiunque potrebbe padroneggiarlo. E non è così.
Come non penso che lo spirito critico si sviluppi leggendo autori e testi.
Neppure all'università.

Le università dovrebbero essere (e non sono) luoghi di cultura non di acculturamento.
Dovrebbero essere spazi dove, in una relazione asimmetrica rispetto ai ruoli ma sempre più simmetrica rispetto alle possibilità comunicative e di comprensione dello scambio comunicativo oltre che di autoconsapevolezza e metacognizione (la metacognizione inizia a svilupparsi intorno ai 12 anni ma servono almeno un'altra decina di anni e di attraversamenti evolutivi prima di potercisi avvicinare con obiettivi funzionali all'accrescimento di conoscenza), attraverso il confronto di prospettive (cosa anche questa caduta nell'oblio da decenni in una stima positiva) e di esperienze si co-costruisce conoscenza e pensiero critico. Innovazione. Discussione del sistema e dei dogmi del sistema.

La catena di macello rappresentata nel video è piuttosto attiva, invece.

E le università stesse, oltre a raramente produrre innovazione, sono schiave e asservite ad un sistema economico che le riguarda direttamente.
Qui in Italia perlomeno.
Nel momento in cui gli studenti sono numeri che compartecipano al finanziamento, e la valutazione mira a stabilire un livello di produttività lo spazio per la metacognizione e la critica forzatamente finisce ad essere marginato nei testi.

I metodi sono importanti, ma sono niente se non sono al contempo criticati mentre li applica.
Ed è questo il fulcro della critica che facevo al tuo precedente post.
La critica al metodo è un dovere di chi il metodo lo maneggia e lo padroneggia.
Ed è questo il sapere che purtroppo le scuole non sanno, in generale, più passare.
Passano dogmi.
Disattendendo il dovere formativo per cui le università erano nate.
La scuola era nata con ben altre motivazioni. E seguendo ben altri principi.
Qui in Italia era "adesso che abbiamo fatto l'Italia, dobbiam fare gli italiani". E il primo passo era leggere scrivere e fare di conto. 

Mica siamo ancora usciti dal medioevo. Solo che almeno nel medioevo se ne rendevano conto e rompevano i coglioni.
(che ignoranza storica   )

quanto al resto...se ti trovassi un autistico, non ti basterebbe la didattica.
Ma senza la didattica saresti assolutamente inutile. E con certi asperger tutta la tua conoscenza sarebbe niente. Perchè ti surclasserebbero.
Semplicemente.

Comunque, perdonami, che nelle università non ci sia formazione rispetto alle diversità lo trovo vergognoso.
E' la conferma del fatto che o si è allineati e asserviti o quel percorso è inadeguato e povero.
L'università postindustriale.

Al liceo ti farebbero a pezzi


----------



## Irrisoluto (11 Dicembre 2019)

Anch'io credo che il metodo non si impari studiando direttamente il metodo.
Anche perché ci sono tanti metodi quanti oggetti di studio, non esiste un metodo unico neanche per ogni disciplina.
Io sottolinerei anche la necessità di adattare il metodo all'oggetto, di essere elastici insomma.
E dall'interno ti dico che spesso è uno degli ostacoli posti dalla nuova ondata di europeizzazione dell'università - che poi in realtà è una americanizzazione - è proprio l'obbligo di seguire uno schema fisso per ogni progetto di ricerca.
TI faccio un esempio.
Per ogni richiesta di finanziamenti, siamo costretti a compilare decine di schede con le quali si pretende controllare la scientificità di un progetto.
Il numero di voci e sottovoci è impressionante: "obiettivi della ricerca", "risultati attesi", "finalità", "obiettivi formativi", "interessi scientifici", "ricadute sociali"....quasi sempre bisogna inventarsi delle differenze inesistenti tra una voce e l'altra per compilare queste schede.
Perché sono voci generiche che non tengono conto della specificità di ogni ricerca.
Immagina cosa è costretto a inventarsi uno studioso di Plotino riguardo le "ricadute sociali", o la differenza tra "obiettivi della ricerca" e "risultati attesi".
Per non parlare, appunto, della metodologia.
Spesso si ha un metodo di partenza, puramente ipotetico, che poi si "aggiusta", o addirittura di rivoluziona, in corso d'opera.

Questa elasticità è l'ABC di ogni ricercatore, ma la burocrazia - che ripeto, pretende di "controllare" ma in realtà rompe solo i coglioni - costringe a omogeneizzare e abolire le particolarità. E quindi anche la possibilità di dire cose nuove.

Perché le novità emergono solo se si devia da quanto previsto: gli obiettivi DEVONO essere disattesi in una ricerca degna di questo nome.
Se sistematicamente confermi la tua ipotesi, cosa ricerchi a fare?

Ma soprattutto su un punto hai ragione: mi avrebbero fatto a pezzi. Ma aggiungerei anche: anche loro avrebbero subito le conseguenze negative della mia impreparazione - non solo teorica, ma anche esperenziale.

[non so perché, non mi ha quotato @ipazia , ma era una riposta al suo post )


----------



## feather (16 Dicembre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe poter assistere. E' probabilmente l'unico motivo per cui mi spiace dover morire prima del (di quel) tempo.







Per assistere ti conviene però stare su Giove, perché la Terra non esisterà più....


----------



## ipazia (16 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> Per assistere ti conviene però stare su Giove, perché la Terra non esisterà più....


Che spettacolo però...
Grazie per il video!  

Forse hai ragione...chissà che panorama


----------

